# Cooling Methods



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

First off, I hope this is the right section. I'm looking to get into better methods for cooling my rig than just fans, such as liquid cooling, and such, but wasn't even sure where a good place to look for that stuff was. Basically, I know nothing about it other than it keeps your rig cooler than basic fans will, allowing for higher overclocks. Where should I go to research this and to purchase (if I feel up to the task) the stuff necessary to do this? How difficult is it to move up to non-fan cooling from using fans regularly?


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure where you are from but generally speaking, water cooling will be a more expensive proposition than air... whats you budget? 

Heres an Australian site that deals in WC;
http://www.chilledpc.com.au/

Difficulty will depend on the time you have to do this, the budget you have and your desire to see it through. With anything, you will get what you pay for and with WC, quality is paramount.

Research: All I can suggest is google water cooling. There are a ton of WC forums - trawl them and note the sigs from the OPs. These will give you a good indication on what works - people dont boost about failure 

I hope this helps


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you, that helps tremendously


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

do you have any more particular questions? maybe there are a few we can answer here


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

My big question is just how hard is liquid cooling to setup for someone like me that's never done it before? I was browsing the site and it looks pretty complicated.

Would I even need to bother with liquid cooling if all I'm planning is moderate overclocking, which by moderate I mean less than 1GHz to my CPU? I could just get extra fans if my case/mobo/PSU support them.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your setup?
RAM 
CPU
Graphics card
Motherboard 
PSU

I don't know much about or anything about water cooling but if you want a really really nice air cooled case the antec 1200 is the way to go

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043
$180


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

the difficulty really depends on the complexity of the setup.
the features and pieces are involved the more complex it gets and therfore the more difficult it gets. there are some decent all-in-one products out and some good entry kits
for moderate ocerclocking i might would not put forth the effort but if you want to take it a little further then i think that would be the way to go.
no doubt there is a learning curve to it but it is a very interesting one.
be warned thou, h2o is addictive and can get heavy on the wallet


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think watercooling starts at $300+


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

the Swiftech H20-120 can be had for $139.- and the H20-220 for $239.-
those are the ones i would recommend for a starter. those kits are fairly expandable and deliver decent performance. a system build from the ground up would easly be twice that


----------

